# Auslegung einer Klimaanlage für Schalträume



## cmm1808 (20 Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
 :?: 
ich muß für einen neuen Schaltraum mit ca. 20 Schaltschränken die Klimaanlage auslegen.
Habe schon eine Berechnungsvorlage für Klimageräte für Einzelschränke gefunden.
Brauche ich aber nicht, weil es ein/zwei zentrale Geräte sein sollen.

Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich die Berechnung für die benötigte Leistung
der KA durchführen muß?

Gibt es Sofrware, Formelsammlung, Beschreibungen oder Links zu diesem
Thema?
 :?: 

Danke schon im Voraus!!!!!!


----------



## ralfm (20 Mai 2005)

Hallo cmm1808,

ruf doch mal bei Heck Kältetechnik in Steinhagen an: 05204 9180-0 und da am besten den Oliver Heck oder Pascal Petit verlangen. Die kühlen alles, was kühlbar ist :wink:


----------



## cmm1808 (20 Mai 2005)

Danke ralfm,

aber ich muß die Berechnung selber durchführen und kann sie nicht an eine Fremdfirma vergeben.

Gruß
cmm1808


----------



## ralfm (20 Mai 2005)

Hi,

na vielleicht helfen diese Seiten? Hab ich grad mal gegurgelt.

http://www.homeklima.de/klimaberechnung.htm

http://www.kkw.de/kundendienstportal/formulare/upload/techdatbl_kuehllast-2003-12-12.pdf

http://www.ilkdresden.de/de/leistungen/kaelte/diplom.htm


----------



## old_willi (20 Mai 2005)

Hallo,
für die Kühlleistung sind zwei Wärmequellen zu berücksichtigen.

1. Die Umgebungstemperatur des Schaltraums. 
Die kann sehr hoch sein bei einem im freien stehenden Container oder niedrig wenn der Schaltraum sich im Keller befindet. Die Berechnung dafür kann man sicher in den vorgenannten Quellen finden.

2. Die elektrische Verlustwärme.
Die bekommt man von den Geräteherstellern bzw. nachfolgende Schätzwerte (je größer das Gerät desto kleiner der prozentuale Verlustwert) . Nachfolgend die häufigsten Wärmequellen:

Umrichter 3% bis 5%.
Transformatoren 5% bis 30%.
Schützspulen 5% bis 20%.
Sammelschienen, muss man berechnen.
Kabel, muss man berechnen.

Dann noch etwas Sicherheit drauf und es hat immer gepasst.

Gruß Wilfried


----------



## Eldon Berlin (23 Mai 2005)

*Klima-Berechnungs-Software*

Viele Schaltschrankhersteller bieten eine entsprechende Klimaberechnungs-Software für Schaltschränke. Hier kann man die entsprechenden Verlustleistungen entweder direkt eingeben oder aber über eine Auswahl an Geräten ermitteln. Das Programm berechnet dann die benötigte Kühlleistung und man kann unter den angebotenen Kühlgeräten auswählen.

Ein entsprechendes Programm zum Download findet man u.a. hier:

www.eldon.de

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## cmm1808 (24 Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

danke für Eure Antworten.

Leider bin ich immer noch nicht weiter.

Ich muß die KA für den   :!:  Schaltraum   :!:  berechnen.
Die Berechnung der inneren Klimatisierung von Schaltschränken ist kein Problem.Da habe ich Berechnungsformeln von Rittal.
Die Schaltschränke erhalten jeweils einen normalen Lüfter und einen Austrittsfilter.

Frage ist :  :?:  die Verlustleistung in Inneren eines Schaltschranks beträgt z.B. 900W. Die Schaltschrankoberfläche ist berechnet, der k-Wert ist bekannt. 
Wieviel von den 900W werden an die Umgebung des Schaltschranks abgegeben?
Ich möchte die Berechnung so genau wie möglich durchführen, da es sich hier um einen großen Kostenfaktor für die Firme handelt.

Danke im Voraus für Eure Hilfe


----------



## old_willi (24 Mai 2005)

Hallo @cmm1808,
die Wärmeleistung im Inneren des Schaltschrankes geht zu 100% in deine Berechnung ein. Wenn du die Wärme nicht nach Außen abführst überhitzt er ja irgendwann im Inneren.
Gruß Wilfried


----------



## cmm1808 (20 Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

habe einige Formeln gefunden, mit denen man eine komplette Schaltraumklimatisierung, Einzelschrankklimatisierung und Schaltschranklüfter auslegen kann.
Auch bei vorhandenen Schränken kann man per Delta-T Messung die Pv
bestimmen.


Danke für Eure Anregungen und Unterstützung

Gruß
Christian


----------



## GW_HSE (13 September 2007)

Hallo Christian,

Eure Diskussion ist zwar schon eine Weile her, aber ich stehe gerade vor genau der gleichen Frage (neuer Schaltraum, Auslegung der Klimatisierung).
Wäre toll, wenn Du mal Bescheid gibst, was Du wo gefunden hast.

Wer dies liest und nicht Christian ist, ist natürlich auch herzlich eingeladen, mir weiterzuhelfen ;-)

Danke im Voraus und Gruß
Gernot


----------



## dourdien (13 September 2007)

Es sollte bei einer gewählten Innentemperatur von 35°C sollte die abgebene Verlustleistung der Geräte der Nutzkühlleistung der Klimageräte entsprechen. Bei erhöhter Außentemperatur muss ein (kleiner) Aufschlag erfolgen. Ein Gleichzeitigkeitsfaktor kann auch noch eingerechnet werden. Der K-Wert usw. hat mit einer Schalthaus bzw. Container Klimatisierung nichts zu tun. Sehr problematisch ist vor allem eine direkte Sonneneinstrahlung.  Das ist meine Theorie und ich bin bis jetzt recht gut gefahren. Überdimensionierung ist halt auch schwer nachzuweisen.


----------



## cmm1808 (14 September 2007)

Hallo Gernot,

ich hab mir per Excel-Tabelle Berechnungsgrundlagen für alle möglichen Verlustleistungen im Schaltschrank und im Schaltraum, zzg. der Umgebungseinflüsse erstellt.
Weiter kann ich mit der Excel-Tabelle problemlos Lüfter für den Schaltschrank auslegen und acu die Dimensionierung einer Schaltraumklimatisierung.

Muß allerdings die Tabelle noch etwas bearbeiten, um die hier im Forum sehr angenehme Anonymität zu wahren.

Danach könnte ich sie Dir bei Interesse zukommen lassen.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## GW_HSE (14 September 2007)

Das Angebot nehme ich gerne an, Christian!
Eine Abschätzung über den dicken Daumen (mit entsprechendem Sicherheitsaufschlag und mehr oder weniger ausgeprägter Überdimensionierung) bekäme ich wohl hin, aber auf Dauer ist das doch unbefriedigend.
Wenn ich die Tabelle, nach Überarbeitung, bekommen könnte, wäre das toll.

Danke schonmal und Gruß
Gernot


----------



## cmm1808 (17 September 2007)

Ist in Arbeit.


----------



## cmm1808 (17 September 2007)

*Fertig*

Hallo Gernot,

teil mir doch bitte per PN deine E-Mailadresse mit.

Dann lasse ich Dir die Excel-Tabelle zukommen.


Gruß
Christian


----------

